# Giant rapid 4...2012 vs 2013



## raggydoll (14 May 2013)

Not looking for any alternative suggestions as this suits budget etc.
Looking at a giant rapid 4.
2013 model is £500.
2012 is just over £400.

I'm clueless about specs. I'm sure there won't be much in it but can someone have a quic k look at the specs and see which is the better deal?
I'm veering towards the 2012 modelto save a bit but is it better or worse........or the same spec wise?

2012
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/rapid.4/9318/49831/

2013
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2013.giant.rapid.4/11834/56812/

Cheers for any help.


----------



## helston90 (14 May 2013)

There's barely a lot in it looking at the specs on the two sites, few minor tweaks like the saddle but the components all are much the same. 
The 2013 is available in white (which I've just bought) and the 2012 is only in charcoal/ silver- so if you can live with that and live with not having the most recent one then save your money and invest it in accessories IMHO.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 May 2013)

I'd say they were very similar. I would personally probably save the £100 to spend on lights, mudguards, etc.. Both are 24 speed, have basic but reliable Shimano gears, and similar wheels. Bottom line is that you are getting a great frame which you will be able to upgrade later with better wheels or drivetrain. The earlier bike looks fine and I can't see what's so much better about the 2013 model.

As someone who enjoyed a Giant FCR3, the predecessor to the Rapid, for five years, before moving on to a Defy 2 drop bar bike, I would only caution you to be aware that it would be costly to convert this bike to drop bars later on. The main cost being the brakes/shifters which can be over £100 easily.

So, do make sure that you are happy with being upright all the time rather than with the choice of positions a drop-bar bike allows.


----------



## raggydoll (14 May 2013)

Cheers.
Helston - what's your thoughts on it? Good bike? I've had a little test ride but it wasn't set up well. It does look cooler in the white though!

Arjimlad - Good shout but it's the flat bar that I want so won't be looking to convert it.


----------



## helston90 (14 May 2013)

Here's mine (some real life photo's- not marketing ones) for you to see, it does look good in white although a pain to keep clean.
It's a very nice bike- but I don't have a lot to compare it to coming from a 20 year old steel tourer to this was worlds apart, it's reasonably light, pretty stiff and seems well put together. I have fitted full guards to it for 25 mile round trip commute and seems to be handling it well after 500 miles in nearly 3 months. 
I do feel like I should have gone for a drop bar bike in hind sight- but that's because I start stiffening up on rides around the 30 mile mark and wish I had a few more positions to choose from but still love the bike.
Also is £500 your top as it's not much more to up it to the Rapid 3 with Carbon forks?


----------



## raggydoll (14 May 2013)

That looks really good in the white.
I'm not too fussed on carbon.

Especially after all the horror stories at http://www.bustedcarbon.com/


----------



## raggydoll (14 May 2013)

From your photo's, they look like quick release wheels, is that right?


----------



## helston90 (14 May 2013)

raggydoll said:


> From your photo's, they look like quick release wheels, is that right?


 Not seen the busted carbon site before- some shocking photos.
Yeah they're both quick release.


----------



## raggydoll (14 May 2013)

Cool. did you get mudguards for it? Any recommendations?
Yeah, I know that plenty of people use carbon day in day out with no problems but I've heard too many horror stories from people that have them so not for me. Knowing my luck I'd break it on the first ride!


----------



## helston90 (14 May 2013)

Yeah full guards as it's an all year commuter- Giant make a pair especially for Rapid/ Defy/ Dash/ Avail so go on no problem. 
Find them here.


----------

